
Taxodus – mapping assets offshore - vincefutr23
http://taxodus.net/
======
otikik
I profoundly dislike the usage of the term "Protecting" in "Protecting your
assets", especially when we have a more suitable verb: "Evading". It has the
correct connotations too.

~~~
derefr
Offshore holdings companies aren't always about tax evasion.

Sometimes they're about making sure the _presumably very nice person_ [but
also possible gold-digger] you married can't actually spend all your money.

That's the sense of "protection" they mean.

~~~
nijk
If you don't want someone spending our money, you just don't give to them. You
don't need to hide money to accomplish that goal. Marriage is a joint
partnership, and anyone is free to not enter into one.

------
mihok
Very interesting game, and I really like the look/feel of it. Defiantly need
more explanation, I have no clue what I'm doing in there!

~~~
nbertram
They have this doc with a better backstory <http://youtu.be/d4o13isDdfY>

~~~
vincefutr23
The documentary is excellent

~~~
Nrsolis
I'm not so sure I'm getting what they are trying to say here.

Companies have been playing the taxation arbitrage game since the beginning of
taxation. Isn't that what states to do each other in the USA? Why do you think
FL has no income tax while NY/NJ/CT do?

I'm not sure why this belongs on HN.

~~~
nijk
FL has no income tax because it doesn't want retirees to rip off wage earners.
It is clearly not a play to attract portable businessz since it has almost
none.

